# Witmer Tyson



## Banko91 (Jan 17, 2013)

Would like some info from a person who has bought a dog from them or someone who knows them thanks


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

You can contact me .

HIGHLY RECOMMEND


----------



## DKJHA (Jan 28, 2013)

We picked up a male puppy (Falcon vom Haus Tyson) from Randy in February, and we are constantly amazed at how incredible he is.

I grew up with a mother that both competed and trained other dogs in schutzhund, so I literally grew up on the training field.

We looked into a lot of breeders, and there are some great ones out there. However, I really love Randi's no nonsense approach, and she is what I can best describe as an old school german shepherd gal.

She has an incredible knowledge about the breed and schutzhund, and is still is great if we need advice. We have two girls ages 5 years and 18 months old, so temperament was crucial, but I also wanted a dog that I can train in schutzhund. He is wonderful with the girls, our 18 month old loves to play a game where she picks up his toys, gives them to him and then takes one back and gives him a new one. He heels, sits, downs, sit and down stays and is an incredibly fast learner. My mom even says it beats anything she has seen. 

Like all puppies he can be a handful, but I don't put up with any nonsense, and he gets a lot of excercise and stimulation throughout the day, so at home he is always very calm.

This ended up being quite a rant, but I am very thankful that we were able to find a dog like him, which was only due to this incredible forum. So thank you, germanshepherds.com for your recommendation about Randy Tyson. Me and my family are very grateful.

By the way, Falcon is from the Puk vom Schloss Weiler & Hathor vom Haus Tyson Litter.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

LOVE PUK!!!!

Was out in late Jan and early Feb. and visted the club, Randy and David. David has an awesome female, as well. - presence, attitude and true power. I have not seen a female like that in years on the competition field.


----------



## DKJHA (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Smithie86,

I know! Puk is probably one of the most amazing males I have ever seen. He is BIG, and his head is just incredible. Falcon will be 4 months on Saturday and he already weighs 38 lbs.

We will be taking Falcon to the training field at the schutzhund club this weekend for the first time, and I am so excited. Randy referred us to Lionel Madden whom I have only communicated with via text so far, but he has been fantastic and I look forward to meeting him in person.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lionel is a great person and helper. You are lucky to be able to train with him.


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

Randy is a great person and if not for the connection i had with Ajay being a bit stronger (do to being from rival universities) I would have got a pup from her. She has an abundance of knowledge and Puk is amazing. I picked up my pup from Ajay when his bitch Nela was whelping her litter sired by Puk. 

I train with Lionel since about December, first learning as much as I could before I got my pup in Feb. He is a great guy and an awesome helper. His own pup is from Randy and her E litter. I would love for there to be able puppy in the club with us, as mine is the only one right, young anyways. The other 2 are about 7/8 months and mines turns 4 months 2day. He did tell me about a lady who might be coming, who had a pup from Randy and I think lived in PV. I think one day he was actually texting with you and thought you were me when you told him your pups name. 

You can PM me with any questions you many have about Lionel or the club but it's a great group of people.

-Anthony


----------

